# Too length sensor



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Loaded program and touched off like i am supposed too. Spindle moves up and over 2 inches and drops and starts cutting. Project is 2 feet up the spoil
Board and 6 inches over. Rebooted 3 times same results. Pics of screen. Any ideas
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I'm kinda glad I didn't get one of those now. Setting it manually doesn't really take that long.

Again, it's probably something that one little setting should cure.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I hope so. Cutting it manually now


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark,

You just can't win at this, can you? A couple of questions, When you went to "Load your first tool", did the spindle move over to the tool sensor and touch off correctly? Then did you do your Z zero touch off to your material after that?

After this, when you start your program, it may or may not go to the tool sensor and touch off again (based on tool#), then your program should run as normal until it gets to a tool change.

I would be willing to either look at your toolpath and try and run it on my machine or try and talk you through it. First need to know if it did the initial tool sensor touch off correctly as that is what is in the o100 CALL. Without seeing more of the toolpath (Gcode file), I don't know what more to tell you.

HJ has my phone number and email address. Feel free to contact me if you want. Don't want to post online.

Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Mark, the startup order that works for me is: Home All, Load First Tool, then touch off X,Y,Z axis on your workpiece. When you run your cut file, it will touch off on the Tool Length sensor again and then move to the starting point of the first cut and begin cutting.

Jay


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the phone call Dave i will let you know how it turns out tomorrow. Jay that is the same order I did it in 3 times with same result. Used old pp manual and cut turned out great. Going to try the eagle tomorrow as it worked before i changed the p.01 to p.001 with tool sensor. More details tomorrow.
Mark


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If something doesn't work as expected after editing a Post Processor, I go back and check for typos or some other mistake. A space where there shouldn't have been, or an I for a 1/O for 0 key mistake. Mistakes I have personally made. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks 4d I will recheck because the only thing I changed was th. 01 to .001
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Think I may have a bad computer that runs the Linux. Got home from dinner and the eagle was done and came out great. Went to run the vcarve, zeroed my z axis ran the program and the 60 degree vcarve barely scratched the surface like a exacto knife. Checked program and vcarve was set to start at surface and cut .25 of and inch deep. Rezeroed z axis and dropped bit below surface by 1/8 inch and guess what it cut 3/8 of an inch deep. Never changed program just reran the same. My last carving vcarve did not cut as deep as it should hàve but wa acceptable. Any thoughts.
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Tried the eagle on auto tool and same results it started cutting spoil board. Cut the eagle using old manual pp and oit came out great.
Marl


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My Vcarve does the same thing. I just manually start where it should be or a little high and just lower the Z axis a little each time and recut. My text doesn't usually take that much time so going over it a time or two doesn't really matter much. No problems doing text using an end mill for a pocket cut.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John the problem is that I set it for .25 and it barely scratched the surface. So I did like you told me just lower it and cut again. So i dropped it 1/8 and this time it picked uip the 1/8 plus the .25 and almost cut so deep the letters are starting to blend together. Waiting on reply from Lance at probotix
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When you did the Vcarve file did you check the box to project onto 3d model?

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

So as the spindle turns the tool length sensor is working normal. I am going to order the zpuck on Monday. Just added new robo arm and 25 inch monitor. First image is over edge of spool board and second is tucked away
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark, you actually look like you know what you're doing. Good thing we know better, huh?

Dave, did you say that all you really need is the zpuck, and forgo the tool length sensor?

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I like it Mark!

HJ,

Definitely get the Z puck, makes it so much more accurate for setting z height. The tool sensor works great when running files with multiple tool changes...at least I think it does.

Just got back from Iowa and my parents 60th anniversary party. They loved the plaque that I made and I got lots of compliments from others as well. Looks like it was a success.

Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

HJ,

If I had to choose between the tool length sensor and the z-puck, I'd take the z-puck in an instant. I have them both but the z-puck is my hands-down fav. It's fast and consistent.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Suppose I'll have to open up the wallet and get the Zpuck next.

HJ


----------

